# TRIBOX and there products?



## firefox109 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello,


I heard that trybox is pretty much the only place where you could buy Edison and Joy cubes that will ship to the US. Also i have a couple of questions.

1.How good are there Edison Cubes?
2.How good is the Yellow Edison Megaminx?
3.How good are there CHN megaminx?is it better than a regular chinese megaminx?
4.How much is shipping to the US if you order a megaminx and a 3x3x3?
5.When does Tribox restock?
6.How long would the shipping take to get to Virginia,USA?


*HAHA i forgot that i wrote there instead of their,my bad, I didn't notice till you guys mentioned it*


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 22, 2009)

firefox109 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I heard that trybox is pretty much the only place where you could buy Edison and Joy cubes that will ship to the US. Also i have a couple of questions.
> ...



I never heard anything about the Yellow Megaminx, so I didn't answer that question about it.


----------



## firefox109 (Apr 22, 2009)

Okay thanks for answering my questions  also are PVC megaminxes good?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 22, 2009)

I know nothing about the yellow Edison megaminx, but I think it's the same as the PVC.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 22, 2009)

*their...**Their...**THEIR*.


----------



## panyan (Apr 22, 2009)

i love proper use of the ENGLISH language: There, Their and They're

p.s. i don't consider american as a language, perhaps a subsection of English


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 22, 2009)

panyan said:


> i love proper use of the ENGLISH language: There, Their and They're
> 
> p.s. i don't consider american as a language, perhaps a subsection of English



american= english... maybe with a few minor changes (different pronunciation, trousers is pants, chips is fries, mum is mom, etc.) but it can still be called "english" spoken by people who happen to be american.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 22, 2009)

American is a dialect of the English language. But so is every regional accent in Britain. From a linguistic standpoint there is no such thing as pure English and American is no better/worse intrinsically than any other dialect.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 22, 2009)

IDK, I think American English would be more fun if we were taught to say "zed" instead of z


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 23, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> IDK, I think American English would be more fun if we were taught to say "zed" instead of z



No, that's Canadian English.

Canadian is a language too, unfortunately; we say "boot" pronunciating the ''oo'' sound, and "eh?" after every three sentences.

I only noticed this when a worker at Best Buy (in Chicago) asked if I was Canadian.


----------



## Poke (Apr 23, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> deco122392 said:
> 
> 
> > IDK, I think American English would be more fun if we were taught to say "zed" instead of z
> ...



Yoopers do the "eh" thing. Some Canadians, though pronounce house as hoase. While yoopers say dere and da instead of there and the. Before I moved to Virginia(Y'All...Taters) I lived just south of the Mackinaw bridge.(Mackinaw bridge, Mackinac city, Mackinaw island...weird)


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 23, 2009)

My girlfriend is Canadian (I'm from South Africa, where we speak BRITISH English), and yeah, you Canadians definitely have a "dialect" of your own


----------



## Poke (Apr 23, 2009)

I am not going to say anything else, but add the thought. Doesn't Australia have their own dialect?


----------



## DcF1337 (Apr 23, 2009)

Wait. So, is "there" the American English way of saying British's "their" or is it just a silly mistake?

Browsing through forums, Youtube comments and comments made on websites, I often see people using "there" where they should be using "their" (at least in British English).

And, I also often see people saying "of" where they should be saying "have". Like, "I should of done that instead", instead of "I should have done that instead".

Silly mistakes or is it just American English? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 23, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Silly mistakes or is it just American English?


Silly mistakes. And you find both errors on this fine site:
http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/their.html
http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/couldof.html


----------



## crazyasianskills (Apr 23, 2009)

Forgive me if I am wrong, but I believe the English we use in America today was invited before the English used in England.

I think they changed it when the nobles decided to make a more proper language and everyone made use of it.


----------



## Chillum (Apr 23, 2009)

We forgive you.


----------



## elimescube (Apr 24, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> My girlfriend is Canadian (I'm from South Africa, where we speak BRITISH English), and yeah, you Canadians definitely have a "dialect" of your own



Come and meet her family (but time it so you can compete!) PLEASE!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 24, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> deco122392 said:
> 
> 
> > IDK, I think American English would be more fun if we were taught to say "zed" instead of z
> ...


 I'm pretty sure 'Z' is pronouced "zed" in Australia too. I actually try to avoid saying "eh" a lot, in fact I don't think I've said it in years :s. I find that it's mostly adults that over-use "eh".

edit: lol, this thread is getting carried away


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Apr 24, 2009)

Personally, I have a PVC megaminx, and it spins fine (after loosening and silicone)


----------



## ph0nixe (Jul 30, 2009)

PVC minxes are good when you've worked on them, meaning lubing, smoothing and re-springing. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlFcQ_EEEHQ&feature=channel_page is a good guide. If you get springs off Cube4You, get "screw+washer+spring" (http://www.cube4you.com/111_Screw+Washer+Spring.html) *not* "cube4you screws+springs"-they are too large for the holes in the core and it's really hard to get them in.


----------

